# [EVDL] EV-ent in Macungie, PA



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

So, the EV-ent in Macungie, PA was today - My friends and I had a blast! We
got to see a lot of fun stuff, and talk to some pretty cool people. I didn't
take many photos, but what I did take is here:

https://picasaweb.google.com/livepiro/EVEventAtMacungiePA?authkey=Gv1sRgCKPqrb3O-cre2wE&feat=directlink
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110430/d91b30cb/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Jeff,

Do you have any more pics of the Insight? Or know who owns it? Specs?

I'm thinking of doing mine and want some more info.

Thanks for the pics,

Rush

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jeff Haskell" <[email protected]>
To: "EV List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, April 30, 2011 1:30 PM
Subject: [EVDL] EV-ent in Macungie, PA


> So, the EV-ent in Macungie, PA was today - My friends and I had a blast! We
> got to see a lot of fun stuff, and talk to some pretty cool people. I didn't
> take many photos, but what I did take is here:
>
> https://picasaweb.google.com/livepiro/EVEventAtMacungiePA?authkey=Gv1sRgCKPqrb3O-cre2wE&feat=directlink
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110430/d91b30cb/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am not the owner, but have meet them. The Insight is a professionally done
conversion by somebody in Vermont. The owner of the car claims it will get a
55 mile range @ 55MPH. The motor and inverter are made by Azure Dynamics.

-Adam


> Rush <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Jeff,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice pictures of the EVent. Good job fellow EVangel.

{brucedp.150m.com}

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - Access all of your messages and folders
wherever you are

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

